
Ask HN: Third party payment processors? - zachcowell
I am developer that is going to be building a SaaS that will handle payment processing for a variety of clients, in addition to providing other services bundled in. Can anyone recommend to me an API or service that I can use to handle the payment processing side of things? I was looking at Stripe, but it seems expensive for my needs (2.9% for each transaction would really stack up, unless I&#x27;m not looking at the right thing...)<p>Here&#x27;s some of my needs:<p>- My per-seat plans will be 10&#x2F;100&#x2F;101+<p>- Each seat will be doing monthly payments to my client<p>- Each payment will be anywhere from $1000 to $4000+<p>Any thoughts? Thanks for the input
======
YC_rejected
They take that charge because bank itself charges them some 1.9% or so.

Unless you resort to direct bank transfer, its difficult i suppose.

------
sharemywin
since this is B2B type stuff looks like can you use ACH?

~~~
zachcowell
Yeah - thats what I am hearing. I am currently looking into Dwolla - they look
like they have a pretty slick API and reasonable rates.

